# Help Required



## Jules555 (Mar 14, 2010)

Hi, I have a Seiko Chronograph on which the sweep second hand and 1/20th second hands do not reset to zero. Can anyone tell me how to correct this as it really annoys me! I have tried pulling out the crown and pushing the chrono buttons but to no avail, I just hope I am not stuck with this problem. Can anyone help, thanks.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Jules555 said:


> Hi, I have a Seiko Chronograph on which the sweep second hand and 1/20th second hands do not reset to zero.
> 
> Can anyone tell me how to correct this as it really annoys me!


Which Seiko chronograph Calibre / Model number is it ?

Look on the case-back. It will be in a XXXX XXXX format.

Possibly beginning with 7xxx xxxx .... or maybe a 'V'. 



Jules555 said:


> I have tried pulling out the crown and pushing the chrono buttons but to no avail, I just hope I am not stuck with this problem. Can anyone help, thanks.


Just a thought ....

How far are you pulling out the crown ? Not all the way out ? :huh:

Most 7xxx chrono hands are reset with the crown pulled out to the first stop (same as you'd set the date).


----------



## Jules555 (Mar 14, 2010)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Jules555 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, I have a Seiko Chronograph on which the sweep second hand and 1/20th second hands do not reset to zero.
> ...


Thanks for the reply, the model is 7T82-OCFO if my eye sight serves me correctly. I tried as you suggested pulling the crown out to the first stop but this just starts the stop watch in motion.


----------



## Jules555 (Mar 14, 2010)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Jules555 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, I have a Seiko Chronograph on which the sweep second hand and 1/20th second hands do not reset to zero.
> ...


Thanks for the reply, the model is 7T82-OCFO if my eye sight serves me correctly. I tried as you suggested pulling the crown out to the first stop but this just starts the stop watch in motion.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Jules555 said:


> Thanks for the reply, the model is *7T82*-OCFO if my eye sight serves me correctly.
> 
> I tried as you suggested pulling the crown out to the first stop but this just starts the stop watch in motion.


Hmmm. Sorry can't help you any more on this one :blush: .... it's a fairly recent Seiko quartz calibre.

Not one I'm familiar with, personally. If you'd replied Seiko 7T*3*2 - I'd have understood your problem !

I've got a couple of Seiko 7T32's, and I've found that the first crown click position is very vague. :thumbsdown:

On one, I have to wiggle the crown stem in and out a little, to find the correct chrono setting position.

If you don't have the manual for your watch, try this link: http://www.seikowatches.com/support/ib/index.html


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Jules555 said:


> Thanks for the reply, the model is *7T82-OCFO* if my eye sight serves me correctly.


I couldn't find any reference to the exact case model you gave. 

But, knowing Seiko's usual case model nomenclature ....

I'd suspect that it's actually 7T82-*0*CF*0* (with Zeros, not letter O's).

Is this your watch ?

http://www.seiko.co.jp/en/news/pressrelease/detail.php?id=2009030814000446


----------



## Jules555 (Mar 14, 2010)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Jules555 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the reply, the model is *7T82*-OCFO if my eye sight serves me correctly.
> ...


Brilliant, you are a diamond, I used the link you gave me, problem now solved. Thank you very much I am happy now!


----------



## Jules555 (Mar 14, 2010)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Jules555 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the reply, the model is *7T82-OCFO* if my eye sight serves me correctly.
> ...


Brilliant, you are a diamond, I used the link you gave me, problem now solved. Thank you very much I am happy now!


----------



## Jules555 (Mar 14, 2010)

Jules555 said:


> SEIKO7A38Fan said:
> 
> 
> > Jules555 said:
> ...


Brilliant, you are a diamond, I used the link you gave me, problem now solved. Thank you very much I am happy now!


----------

